# Mail Server sendet keine Nachrichten mehr



## mycrotrend (15. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

wie ich heute gesehen habe, sendet mein Mailserver keine Email mehr. Empfangen tut er aber.

Über meinen Email Clienten werden die Emails allerdings verschickt ( es dauert aber eine weile, bis er sich auf den server einloggt. Vorher ging es weitaus schneller )

Auch per ssh dauert es komischerweise etwas länger bis ich mich auf meinen mailserver, datenbank server etc einloggen kann.

Im Mail Log bei ISPconfig steht nichts in der Mail Warteschlange. Ein rDNS Eintrag ist gesetzt für den Mailserver.

Wo könnte das Problem liegen ?

Der Mail Server läuft in einem Multisystem auf einem Vserver von ISPConfig.
Im Mail Error Log steht



> Mar 11 15:57:12 mail amavis[14145]: (14145-04) (!!)file(1) utility (/usr/bin/file) FAILED: run_command: can't fork: Cannot allocate memory at /usr/sbin/amavisd-new line 3077, line 17160.
> Mar 11 19:16:03 mail dovecot: dovecot: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=22442 uid=0 code=kill)


----------



## Till (15. März 2012)

Es steht kein Arbeitsspeicher mehr zur Verfügung. Starte den Server mal neu.


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2012)

Bei Speicherauslastung steht

MemTotal:	786432000
MemFree:	271073280
SwapTotal:	0
SwapFree:	0

Ich starte ihn mal neu.


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2012)

Auch ein Neustart hat nichts gebracht.

Ich habe testweise auch mal den Datenbank vserver gestoppt und nochmal den Mail vserver gerestartet. Allerdings ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Till (15. März 2012)

Wenn es sich um vserver handelt, dann besagt der fehler dass Du dem vserver der den mailserver beinhaltet nicht genug speicher zugeordnet hast. Schaz dir mal /proc/user_beancounters in der VM an, damit Du siehst welche Limits erhöht werden müssen.


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2012)

Scheint alles im grünen Bereich zu sein

http://im.bilderkiste.org/8133180774791/Bildschirmfoto_2012-03-15_um_11.35.23.png

Könnte der Fehler auch an einer falschen Konfiguration der VM liegen ?
Der Web und Datenbank Server funktioniert, diese laufen auch auf VM`s.


----------



## Till (15. März 2012)

Schau mal in die mail Logdateien in der email vm, der Eintrag mit dem Fehler ist ja von gestern. Es kann also sein dass dies nicht das aktuelle Problem ist.


----------



## mycrotrend (19. März 2012)

Auch nach Tagen klappt es nun noch nicht. 

Hier nochmal ein Mail Log von heute


```
Mar 19 10:59:43 mail dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar 19 10:59:43 mail dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Mar 19 10:59:43 mail postfix/smtpd[2312]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar 19 10:59:43 mail postfix/smtpd[2312]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar 19 10:59:43 mail postfix/smtpd[2312]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Mar 19 11:00:38 mail postfix/qmgr[1183]: 917F0EE15BB: from=, size=1221, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 19 11:00:38 mail postfix/qmgr[1183]: EB6D9EE15C5: from=, size=3609, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 19 11:01:18 mail postfix/smtp[2334]: EB6D9EE15C5: to=, relay=none, delay=351280, delays=351240/0.01/40/0, dsn=4.4.3, status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=yahoo.com type=MX: Host not found, try again)
Mar 19 11:01:18 mail postfix/smtp[2333]: 917F0EE15BB: to=, relay=none, delay=530, delays=489/0.01/40/0, dsn=4.4.3, status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=googlemail.com type=MX: Host not found, try again)
```
Im Warnlog


```
Mar 19 10:19:31 mail dovecot: dovecot: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=17742 uid=0 code=kill)
Mar 19 10:20:16 mail dovecot: dovecot: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=1373 uid=0 code=kill)
```
In der Mailwarteschlange steht


```
(Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=googlemail.com type=MX: Host not found, try again)
```
Zunächst habe ich mittels "hostname" gesehen, dass der Hostname der Maschiene falsch war. Diesen habe ich angepasst, allerdings scheint es immer noch nicht zu funktionieren.

Auch die Verbindung via SSH dauert meist c.a 30 Sekunden lang. Kann es sein, dass der Mailserver irgendwie "angegriffen" oder zugespammt wird ?


----------



## Till (19. März 2012)

Dein Sever kann scheinbar keine externen Domainnamen auflösen. Editier mal die Datei /etc/resolv.conf unf trage dort die Google nameserver ein:

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## mycrotrend (20. März 2012)

Die IP`s waren bereits schon in der Datei enthalten.

ps: es kommen nicht nur googlemails zurück, z.B auch diese

<xxxx@xxxxxxx.tld>: Host or domain name not found. Name service error for
    name=xxxx@xxxxxxx.tld type=MX: Host not found, try again


----------



## Till (20. März 2012)

Poste mal die komplette resolv.conf Datei.


----------



## mycrotrend (20. März 2012)

Hier die cfg.


```
nameserver 8.8.8.8
nameserver 8.8.4.4
```
Komisch ist aber auch, dass der Mailserver zum jeglichen Verbindungsaufbau ( sftp,ssh oder per mail client ) mehr als 30 Sekunden benötigt.

Vielleicht wäre es doch besser das ganze System auf nur einen Server laufen zu lassen, ohne ein Multisetup mit Vservern auf dem gleichen Server?


----------



## Till (20. März 2012)

> Komisch ist aber auch, dass der Mailserver zum jeglichen Verbindungsaufbau ( sftp,ssh oder per mail client ) mehr als 30 Sekunden benötigt.


Das bestätigt das DNS Problem, denn er wartet einige Zeit auf eine DNS Antwort.



> Vielleicht wäre es doch besser das ganze System auf nur einen Server laufen zu lassen, ohne ein Multisetup mit Vservern auf dem gleichen Server?


Schau mal den hostserver und alle VM durch ob irgendwo eine Firewall an ist, ist dass der Fall, dann deaktivier die mal. Eine Firewall kann in einem solchen Setup den DNS blocken und bringt Dir auch keine Vorteile, da in den VM ja sowieso niúrDienste laufen die auch erreichbar sein sollen.


----------



## mycrotrend (20. März 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Das bestätigt das DNS Problem, denn er wartet einige Zeit auf eine DNS Antwort.
> 
> 
> 
> Schau mal den hostserver und alle VM durch ob irgendwo eine Firewall an ist, ist dass der Fall, dann deaktivier die mal. Eine Firewall kann in einem solchen Setup den DNS blocken und bringt Dir auch keine Vorteile, da in den VM ja sowieso niúrDienste laufen die auch erreichbar sein sollen.


Kann ich das ganze auch manuell auf dem Server per ssh nachschauen? Die url des Hostservers braucht ewig zum laden und es kommt nichts.

In der PDF Dokumentation steht verständlicherweise nur, wie es über das Backend geht


----------



## Till (20. März 2012)

Firewall stoppen:

/etc/init.d/bastille-firewall stop


----------



## mycrotrend (22. März 2012)

mh, dass hat anscheinend auch nicht geklappt. nun geht weder ispconfig von dem vserver noch vom master.

die vserver laufen aber alle auf dem master server


----------

